# Overclocking with Smart 6 Quickboost



## Kromgol

Hello!

As i'm new into overclocking, i'm wondering if it's safe to overclock with Gigabyte's Smart 6 Quickboost utility?

As of now, with Twin-Turbo, it says it can overclock my Intel core i5 750 2.66GHz to 3.8GHz.

Is there any risks to doing this?


----------



## greenbrucelee

there are always risk in overclocking. The BIOS utilities supplied by Asus and gigabyte are good but never use the software versions that work through windows. Going through windows can go very wrong indeed.


----------



## Kromgol

So what do you recommend me to do?
OC through BIOS? Not really sure about that as i don't know anything about it.


----------



## greenbrucelee

yes you always oc through the BIOS just like when you flash the BIOS it should always be done through the BIOS.

please read this with the basics of overclocking http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Kromgol

Still, i would like a "review" or something from someone that has actually used the tool.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I overclock and build computers for a living. There hasn't been a software app yet that is as good as doing it manually through the BIOS.

The auto overclocking options in Asus and gigabyte boards which are found in the BIOS are very good though.


----------



## Kromgol

greenbrucelee said:


> I overclock and build computers for a living. There hasn't been a software app yet that is as good as doing it manually through the BIOS.
> 
> The auto overclocking options in Asus and gigabyte boards which are found in the BIOS are very good though.


Hm, sounds like a good option.
I guess they are stable too? Let's say if the overclocking goes wrong and you can't boot or whatever, what can you do?
Any precautions?


----------



## greenbrucelee

yes you do a cmos reset.

That is you take the battery out of the motherboard (with the power off obviously)

Short the jumpers next to where the battery goes then put it back in after 10 seconds and boot up. This restores the bios to the default settings.

Only by doing stupid settings with voltages can you completly screw things up.

when overclockinng you need to make sure you have a good power supply and good cooling.

If you read the link I gave you and the link with in that article it will explain the whole procedure and the do's and don'ts


----------

